
Google Pixel 2 Pricing Analysis – Countries and vs. iPhone8 and GalaxyNote8 - mertgencler
https://blog.prisync.com/google-pixel-2-price-analysis-prisync/?utm_source=hackernews&?utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=googlepixel
======
s0ss
I’d like to read this, but this website has buried the meat in a slideshow
that my iPad doesn’t render properly.

~~~
sprremix
slide 2
[https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500...](https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500/95/google-
pixel-2-official-pricing-analysis-by-prisync-2-638.jpg?cb=1507150624)

slide 3
[https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500...](https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500/95/google-
pixel-2-official-pricing-analysis-by-prisync-3-638.jpg?cb=1507150624)

slide 4
[https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500...](https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500/95/google-
pixel-2-official-pricing-analysis-by-prisync-4-638.jpg?cb=1507150624)

slide 5
[https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500...](https://image.slidesharecdn.com/googlepixel2-21-171004205500/95/google-
pixel-2-official-pricing-analysis-by-prisync-5-638.jpg?cb=1507150624)

slide 1 and 6 are irrelevant

